

Get Creative Insights on the Boundary Between Sleep and Wakefulness - read
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2015/02/18/hypnagogic-nap/

======
dmfdmf
This was very interesting and a technique that I had never heard of but was
implicitly using myself. I have a bad back and after a few hours of work at my
desk I often have to lie down and rest my back and end up napping. I'd rest by
reading on my laptop but would sometimes drift off to sleep with my laptop
resting on my chest or stomach and eventually the laptop sliding off my body
would awake me and I would have new ideas to pursue on problems that I was
working on. I think I'll put a notepad nearby and try to capture more insights
when I wake up.

